# Thread sealant for brew equipment



## RAD (6/1/15)

Been looking around for sanitary grade thread sealant for my brew pots, was looking at loctite 567 but cant find if its suitable. 565 is but can't get any does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## neo__04 (6/1/15)

If you dont need to fill a major gap in the thread, why not just normal thread tape?

I've just made my Brau Clone and every single connect has thread tape on it.


----------



## tomdavis (6/1/15)

What Neo says.

Good old fashioned Heavy Duty PTFE tape throughout my setup too. 

It's cheap and works. Just replace it every time you disassemble to clean the fittings and it'll give you no issues. 

I'd be really worried with any kind of sticky liquid compound that it would be hard to remove from thread, degrade over time, or leach in somehow.


----------



## RAD (6/1/15)

Fair enough will stick to the tape cheers guy's


----------



## lael (6/1/15)

from memory people have gotten in trouble using weird stuff, but I do remember a post where Ross from craftbrewer talked about using a food safe version of loctite for some applications - don't remember where (eg, whether it was in the kettle etc).


----------



## neo__04 (6/1/15)

I cant remember the product, but a mate of mine is a plumber and he hooked up my hot water system in the brew shed.
He had a liquid sealant that they always use. It dried and seals, but it doesn't create a loctite type grip.
It was a foodsafe product.

I know thats not much help, but a pluming place then might know what it is


----------



## Yob (6/1/15)

can you ring your mate? sounds like it could be very handy about the place not just in the brewery


----------



## Camo6 (6/1/15)

Pretty sure Fat Bastard swore by Loctite 577 and used it in his system. I may be wrong, could've been 567, but I checked the Henkel website and it seems 577 is suitable for potable water and high temps. I've got some floating around but haven't committed myself to using it yet.


----------



## MHB (7/1/15)

Both 567 and 577 are listed on eBay Australia and you should have no trouble getting either, personally I use the 577 and have found it excellent (if a bit messy).
Mark


----------



## BlueMutt (7/1/15)

Loxeal is the liquid sealant I use for Plumbing.
I must admit I haven't read the MSDS but don't believe it would cause any problems.
Small bead to both male and female thread, assemble and lightly nip up, bingo.


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

Bursons/Repco etc should have 577 on the shelf fwiw.


----------



## Sambrew (7/1/15)

Loctite and liquid thread sealants are not things I would like floating around in my brew, I'm a mechanical plumber and we use heat to break the seal on these systems so they can be undone easily, thinking you should just use tape. Gas tape is thicker if you feel you need it.


----------



## HBHB (7/1/15)

577 is approved for the dairy and brewing as well as food processing industries. Perfectly safe to use and very effective.


----------



## CoxR (7/1/15)

577 is AS/NZS 4020 approved it is fine.


----------

